# Finally Hit The Cat Scale For My True #'s



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Well this morning i finally had the time and loaded up the camper like we were going on a trip not leaving out anything including the bike rack on the back of trailer. The wife thought i was losing it!! When we first got to the Cat Scale i weighed just the truck while still hooked to the trailer so i could get the tongue weight in there. The truck weighed 7,520lbs with the four of us, the kids bikes and fishing gear in the bed. The GCWR of the truck and trailer was 14,720lbs. So I'm close to the GVWR of my trucks 7,700lbs but still under and far from the GCWR of 17,100lbs im allowed. I for sure will never be filling the fresh water tank that is in the front of the trailer because that will put me over my trucks rating. It looks like there will be no dry camping in the near future until i upgrade my truck. Now that there is no more guessing what my #'s are my mind is set at ease!! Now i can concentrate on getting the camper waxed up and ready for our first trip in 2 weeks!









Kevin


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Good to know you're under the weight limits. Did you get a weight of the truck's rear axle while hooked up to the trailer? That is the one area where you might be over weight.

Filling your fresh water tank will add about 320 lbs. I don't think much of that weight will transfer to your truck. You could fill up the tank close to or at the campground.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes i weighed the rear axle and that was 3780lbs. My water tank is in the front of the trailer so i figured if i filled it that would add to the tongue weight?? We never dry camp anyway so im not worried about it. How do you like your new truck compared to your old FX4? I too had a 2007 5.4L FX4 with the 20" wheels and short bed before buying the Ecoboost. I was towing a 5500lb Hybrid(2006 21ss Shamrock) before getting our Outback. It towed it well but nothing like the new truck. Your old truck must have been working hard pulling that 300BH. Did you have problems with sway?? Kevin


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Night and day difference between our old 2006 F-150 FX4 5.4 to the new 2012. Our 300BH loaded is about 7400 lbs and 32'8" long, very similar to your 292BH. The old truck pulled it very well. Never any sway with the Equalizer hitch. A lack of power would be my main complaint and the reliablility of the 5.4 engine. I have not towed with the new truck yet as I only have 600 miles on the odometer. I expect the ecoboost will tow the Outback easily.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

cdnbayside said:


> Night and day difference between our old 2006 F-150 FX4 5.4 to the new 2012. Our 300BH loaded is about 7400 lbs and 32'8" long, very similar to your 292BH. The old truck pulled it very well. Never any sway with the Equalizer hitch. A lack of power would be my main complaint and the reliablility of the 5.4 engine. I have not towed with the new truck yet as I only have 600 miles on the odometer. I expect the ecoboost will tow the Outback easily.


 You are going to LOVE towing with that new truck! When you hit your first steep hill and you say wow to yourself while smiling from ear to ear i want you to think of me saying i told you so!!!


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Camperkev , 
I would also be concerned , You mentioned fishing gear . You could possibly catch 3 or 4 hundred pounds of fish = overweight ?


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

sunnybrook29 said:


> Camperkev ,
> I would also be concerned , You mentioned fishing gear . You could possibly catch 3 or 4 hundred pounds of fish = overweight ?


 I only catch and release! I dont want anything smelly in my truck..


----------

